
PayPal's Super Bowl 50 Commercial - minimaxir
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dF9t_xQGks
======
27182818284
That was intensely boring, and I feel almost insulted by it, but I don't know
why.

I guess as someone who has worked with PayPal as a developer in the last six
months for a large org, the commercial just seems like a blatant lie. There is
nothing new about them. Tech support was barely there. The UI/UX of management
tools was pretty bad. At one point, a person I was talking to on the phone
just straight up asked me, "Have you heard of Braintree?" Though Braintree is
owned by PayPal, we will actually be moving toward it because it is so much
better than what PayPal presented us otherwise.

In the end, I don't think of PayPal as "New Money" I lump them in with the old
money. When I think new money I think Stripe, Braintree, Coinbase, etc.

------
DrScump
I'm curious to see if they improve over time after being unshackled from eBay.

